# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به انسانی کنکور ۱۴۰۰

## 7Fateme7

سلام دوستان 
من فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم تجربی ام و در حال حاضر دانشجو
تصمیم دارم‌ کنکور شرکت کنم و کتاب های لازم برای کنکور تجربی رو تهیه کردم و
کمی خوندم ولی چند روزه که فکرم‌ مشغول اینه که بجای تجربی کنکور انساني شرکت کنم ،چون یکی از هدف هام دانشگاه فرهنگیان هست و باتوجه به شرایطی که دارم گزینه ی خوبیه برام و چون دیدم چند نفر از آشنایان تغییر رشته دادن و قبول شدن منم شک کردم
حالا باتوجه به این زمان مونده به کنکور 
بنظرتون من میتونم تو ابن مدت باقی مونده در حد سه هزار یا بهتر منطقه ۳ شم؟
امسال آخرین سالیه که میتونم فرهنگیان شرکت کنم
کلا اینجا کسی بوده یا هست که از تجربی کنکور انسانی شرکت کنه؟

----------


## wonshower

> سلام دوستان 
> من فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم تجربی ام و در حال حاضر دانشجو
> تصمیم دارم‌ کنکور شرکت کنم و کتاب های لازم برای کنکور تجربی رو تهیه کردم و
> کمی خوندم ولی چند روزه که فکرم‌ مشغول اینه که بجای تجربی کنکور انساني شرکت کنم ،چون یکی از هدف هام دانشگاه فرهنگیان هست و باتوجه به شرایطی که دارم گزینه ی خوبیه برام و چون دیدم چند نفر از آشنایان تغییر رشته دادن و قبول شدن منم شک کردم
> حالا باتوجه به این زمان مونده به کنکور 
> بنظرتون من میتونم تو ابن مدت باقی مونده در حد سه هزار یا بهتر منطقه ۳ شم؟
> امسال آخرین سالیه که میتونم فرهنگیان شرکت کنم
> کلا اینجا کسی بوده یا هست که از تجربی کنکور انسانی شرکت کنه؟


اتفاقامنم از تجربی. اومدم انسانی به امیدفرهنگیان
البته یه هفته اس این تصمیم گرفتم ..
اگ حفظیاتتون خوبه و میتونین فشرده درس بخونین بله میشه.

----------


## 1401

مطمئنن میشه تو انسانی موفق تر از تجربی عمل کرد به شرطی که فکر نکنید انسانی ها بچه تنبلن و حالا با روزی ۳ ساعت درس خوندن میرید رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ میشید حجم دروس انسانی زیاده و چون اکثرا حفظی هستن بسیار فرارن و نیاز به دوره مستمر دارن پس زمان زیادی باید برای مطالعه روزانه بذارید ولی فرقش با تجربی اینه که اگه شما تو تجربی هفته ای مثلا ۵۰ ساعت درس بخونید و احتمال رتبه زیر ۵ هزارتون ۴۰ درصد باشه با همین میزان مطالعه احتمال زیر ۵ هزارتون در انسانی ۸۰ درصده موفق باشید
در ضمن کتاب های  جامع میکرو گاج برای انسانی خیلی خوبن در درجه بعدی کتاب های انتشارات مشاوران آموزش خوبن

----------


## 7Fateme7

> اتفاقامنم از تجربی. اومدم انسانی به امیدفرهنگیان
> البته یه هفته اس این تصمیم گرفتم ..
> اگ حفظیاتتون خوبه و میتونین فشرده درس بخونین بله میشه.


شما راضي هستید از تصمیمتون؟
کتابای انسانی رو تهیه کردید؟و اینکه فیلم و کلاس میبینید یا خودتون میخونید؟

----------


## ASIEH_K

سلام منم مثل شما دیپلم تجربی دارم و دارم برای 1400 دروس انسانی رو مطالعه میکنم. حدود یک ماهی هست که شروع کردم و فشرده هم نمیخونم و تقریبا دروس دهم رو تموم کردم :Yahoo (4): 
نمیشه گفت از تجربی آسون تره. اگه تجربی چهار تا کتاب سخت داره، انسانی هشت نه تا کتاب متوسط داره :Yahoo (4): 
به من گفتن برای دروسی مثل علوم و فنون و منطق و ریاضی برم کلاس چون بدون معلم نمیشه خصوصا منطق رو. ولی برای من که شد :Yahoo (4):  برای شما هم میشه، فقط باید درک تون نسبت به چیزایی که در طول روز باهاشون مواجه میشیم افزایش بدین. 
برای عربی فقط کلیپ های جمع بندی ناصح زاده آلا رو نگاه میکنم و نکته بر میدارم به شما هم توصیه میکنم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام دوستان 
> من فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم تجربی ام و در حال حاضر دانشجو
> تصمیم دارم‌ کنکور شرکت کنم و کتاب های لازم برای کنکور تجربی رو تهیه کردم و
> کمی خوندم ولی چند روزه که فکرم‌ مشغول اینه که بجای تجربی کنکور انساني شرکت کنم ،چون یکی از هدف هام دانشگاه فرهنگیان هست و باتوجه به شرایطی که دارم گزینه ی خوبیه برام و چون دیدم چند نفر از آشنایان تغییر رشته دادن و قبول شدن منم شک کردم
> حالا باتوجه به این زمان مونده به کنکور 
> بنظرتون من میتونم تو ابن مدت باقی مونده در حد سه هزار یا بهتر منطقه ۳ شم؟
> امسال آخرین سالیه که میتونم فرهنگیان شرکت کنم
> کلا اینجا کسی بوده یا هست که از تجربی کنکور انسانی شرکت کنه؟


سلام بله بوده دوستم
تجربی بود   کنکور داد 
 رفت انسانی گفت از بهمن شروع کرده رتبه شم حدود 2000  منطقه 3 هم بود   فرهنگیانه شهر خودشونه نظام قدیمم بود
اینو گفتم ک بدونی میشه !!!

----------


## wonshower

> سلام منم مثل شما دیپلم تجربی دارم و دارم برای 1400 دروس انسانی رو مطالعه میکنم. حدود یک ماهی هست که شروع کردم و فشرده هم نمیخونم و تقریبا دروس دهم رو تموم کردمنمیشه گفت از تجربی آسون تره. اگه تجربی چهار تا کتاب سخت داره، انسانی هشت نه تا کتاب متوسط دارهبه من گفتن برای دروسی مثل علوم و فنون و منطق و ریاضی برم کلاس چون بدون معلم نمیشه خصوصا منطق رو. ولی برای من که شد برای شما هم میشه، فقط باید درک تون نسبت به چیزایی که در طول روز باهاشون مواجه میشیم افزایش بدین. برای عربی فقط کلیپ های جمع بندی ناصح زاده آلا رو نگاه میکنم و نکته بر میدارم به شما هم توصیه میکنم


سلامشما تاریخ وجغرافیارومیخونین؟واینکه علوم وفنون خوندنش الزامیه؟چون من باچن نفرحرف زدم گفتن حذف کردند تغییررشته ای هم بودند وبعداینکه منظورازفیلمایه آلایه عربی، رشته تجربی یاانسانی؟آزمون میرین؟ برنامه‌نویسی کی تموم؟

----------


## wonshower

> شما راضي هستید از تصمیمتون؟
> کتابای انسانی رو تهیه کردید؟و اینکه فیلم و کلاس میبینید یا خودتون میخونید؟



آره نسبت به تجربی بهترهه مثلا تجربی به درسانمیرسیدم اینجاوقت اضافی هم میارم..نه چون وقت کمه فقط کتاب ودرسنامه میخونم چن تاکارنامه هم دیدم زیاد درصدایه بالا نیازنبود ولی تنها نقطه ضعف رشته ی انسانی،درسایه خشک وحفظی اشه (من ک دلم واسه زیست تنگ شده) رمزموفقیت تواین رشته به نظرم فقط تکرارها مثلا امروز خوندی درس یک اقتصادفرداحتمایه نگاه بهش بنداز چون فراره ولی درکل ارتجربی بهترهه..البته بعضی ازدرسام مفهومی اگ میتونین چن تا لقمه برای دوره دروس بگیرین.. کتاب درسیم به نظرم خیلی مهمه..
واینکه من اگ وقت کنم تاریخ وجغرافیامیخونم یکم شبیه زمین تجربیه البته فقط یکم..روانشناسی،اقتصاد،منطق جامعه دروس درصدسازندتواینامانوربدین..  یاحق

----------


## ASIEH_K

> سلامشما تاریخ وجغرافیارومیخونین؟واینکه علوم وفنون خوندنش الزامیه؟چون من باچن نفرحرف زدم گفتن حذف کردند تغییررشته ای هم بودند وبعداینکه منظورازفیلمایه آلایه عربی، رشته تجربی یاانسانی؟آزمون میرین؟ برنامه‌نویسی کی تموم؟


تاریخ و جغرافیا رو گذاشتم برای بعد عید چون زیادی حفظین و ضریب کمی هم دارن ، علوم و فنون مهمه که :Yahoo (77):  اونایی که حذف میکنن بیشتر مبحث عروض و قافیه ش رو حذف میکنن چون سخته. شما خودت یه نگاه بنداز اگه سخت دیدیش حذف کن ولی فقط این مبحث رو. به جاش بخش تاریخ ادبیات ش ده تا تست از سی تا تست میاد سالانه، یا آرایه های ادبی ش هم همین طور که به درد فارسی عمومی هم میخوره.
فکر میکنم برای عربی عمومی هستش چون تو درس پنج عربی انسانی یه سری مباحث هست که توی اون کلیپ ها نبود ولی باقی جاها شبیهه. آزمون نمیرم چون اوایل ترسیدم که درس هایی که تا الان نخوندم رو نتونم برسونم، ولی توی خونه سوال های گزینه دو رو حل میکنم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fateme18

> آره نسبت به تجربی بهترهه مثلا تجربی به درسانمیرسیدم اینجاوقت اضافی هم میارم..نه چون وقت کمه فقط کتاب ودرسنامه میخونم چن تاکارنامه هم دیدم زیاد درصدایه بالا نیازنبود ولی تنها نقطه ضعف رشته ی انسانی،درسایه خشک وحفظی اشه (من ک دلم واسه زیست تنگ شده) رمزموفقیت تواین رشته به نظرم فقط تکرارها مثلا امروز خوندی درس یک اقتصادفرداحتمایه نگاه بهش بنداز چون فراره ولی درکل ارتجربی بهترهه..البته بعضی ازدرسام مفهومی اگ میتونین چن تا لقمه برای دوره دروس بگیرین.. کتاب درسیم به نظرم خیلی مهمه..
> واینکه من اگ وقت کنم تاریخ وجغرافیامیخونم یکم شبیه زمین تجربیه البته فقط یکم..روانشناسی،اقتصاد،منطق جامعه دروس درصدسازندتواینامانوربدین..  یاحق


سلام خوب هستین،اگه موافقین با هم بخونیم ،آدرس تل fatemekhatoon77@

----------


## fateme18

> سلام دوستان 
> من فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم تجربی ام و در حال حاضر دانشجو
> تصمیم دارم‌ کنکور شرکت کنم و کتاب های لازم برای کنکور تجربی رو تهیه کردم و
> کمی خوندم ولی چند روزه که فکرم‌ مشغول اینه که بجای تجربی کنکور انساني شرکت کنم ،چون یکی از هدف هام دانشگاه فرهنگیان هست و باتوجه به شرایطی که دارم گزینه ی خوبیه برام و چون دیدم چند نفر از آشنایان تغییر رشته دادن و قبول شدن منم شک کردم
> حالا باتوجه به این زمان مونده به کنکور 
> بنظرتون من میتونم تو ابن مدت باقی مونده در حد سه هزار یا بهتر منطقه ۳ شم؟
> امسال آخرین سالیه که میتونم فرهنگیان شرکت کنم
> کلا اینجا کسی بوده یا هست که از تجربی کنکور انسانی شرکت کنه؟


سلام منم شرایطم مثل شماس دوس داشتین باهم بخونیم

----------


## 7Fateme7

> آره نسبت به تجربی بهترهه مثلا تجربی به درسانمیرسیدم اینجاوقت اضافی هم میارم..نه چون وقت کمه فقط کتاب ودرسنامه میخونم چن تاکارنامه هم دیدم زیاد درصدایه بالا نیازنبود ولی تنها نقطه ضعف رشته ی انسانی،درسایه خشک وحفظی اشه (من ک دلم واسه زیست تنگ شده) رمزموفقیت تواین رشته به نظرم فقط تکرارها مثلا امروز خوندی درس یک اقتصادفرداحتمایه نگاه بهش بنداز چون فراره ولی درکل ارتجربی بهترهه..البته بعضی ازدرسام مفهومی اگ میتونین چن تا لقمه برای دوره دروس بگیرین.. کتاب درسیم به نظرم خیلی مهمه..
> واینکه من اگ وقت کنم تاریخ وجغرافیامیخونم یکم شبیه زمین تجربیه البته فقط یکم..روانشناسی،اقتصاد،منطق جامعه دروس درصدسازندتواینامانوربدین..  یاحق


ممنون
شما کلاس و فیلم نمی‌بینید؟
میشه اسم کتاباتونم بگید

----------


## 7Fateme7

دوستانی که رشته ی انسانی میخونید ممنون میشم اگر لطف کنید اسم منابع و فیلم هایی که براتون مفید بوده رو بگید

----------


## fateme18

> دوستانی که رشته ی انسانی میخونید ممنون میشم اگر لطف کنید اسم منابع و فیلم هایی که براتون مفید بوده رو بگید


فیلم درس ریاضی امینی راد موسسه الا خوبه ،منابع هم اکثرا گاج برای من خوب بوده

----------


## wonshower

> ممنون
> شما کلاس و فیلم نمی‌بینید؟
> میشه اسم کتاباتونم بگید


فیلم چیزی نمی بینم
کتاباعمومیا همونایی که واسه تجربی استفاده میکردم فقط دینی فک کنم نه تا درس اضافه دارند که اوناروجداگونه میخونم
اقتصاد:مشاوران
روان.جامعه:گاج
منطق وفلسفه:مشاوران
ریاضی:گاج
کتابای جمع بندی ام روان.خط ویژه وبقیه آپ لقمه مهرماه 
کتاب دوردنیاگاج شش دوره کنکور انسانی
علوم وفنون:گاج
عربی تخصصی :گاج
به نظر من اگ وقت ندارین کتاب عربی و ادبیات تخصصی نگیرین چون من گرفتم ولی نمی رسم بخونم
..

یه چیز مهم حواستون به تغییرات کتابا باشه
و نکته آخر من زبان هم مبتکران گرفتم وهم خیلی سبز که خیلی سبزبهترتربودالبته سلیقه ایه

----------


## 7Fateme7

جالبه الان‌متوجه شدم سن فرهنگیان تغییر کرده!
 :Yahoo (1):  
ممنون  بابت نظراتتون انشالله به اهدافتون برسید.

----------

